# WTf?



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

AustinDB said:


> did you get a splinter in the finger which led to an infection?


God I hope not. Those infections can put you out for weeks to months. 7 years old I had septic hip surgery because of an infection and absolutely never want to go through something like that again.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Stop using the stranger so much and go back to the right hand. 

Been pulling 16 hour days for 3 weeks, looks like 4 more until I can resume a normal 12. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

almost lost one of my kids at 7mo b/c of septic, it's bad stuff.

did you hear of the guy who had his legs and hands amputated from a dog lick? 

http://abc13.com/pets-animals/man-loses-both-legs-after-being-licked-by-dog/3859795/

my mode of thinking has always been to suck it up and keep on working when an injury happens. waiting an extra day with something like septic or a weird infection can be the difference between life and death!


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

My brother had it a week ago. Not sure if it's completely taken care of or not at this point...went back in the hospital Saturday.

When I think I'm having a bad day aches and pains wise, all I have to do is take a look at him.

He's had MS for 20 years...is completely wheel-chair bound. My oldest sister has had it for 40+ years.

Luckily, he's an engineer and his workdays are spent on the computer and is able to work from home.

He has to use a Hoyer lift to get in and out of bed.
Uses the Hoyer lift to get on and off the toilet
Has to self catheterize to urinate. 
He had an abdominal benign tumor the size of a grapefruit removed 1.5 years ago.
He developed "bed sores" last year that got to the point of requiring surgery.
Those refused to heal up properly.
He developed bleeding stomach ulcers from all the medications.
He was throwing up anything he ate and then started throwing up blood.
They thought he was having a stroke but it turned out to be septic shock.
Thought they had that under control and sent him home way too early...one day after being in ICU for 3 days.

Developes a low grade fever every day at 4PM...goes back in the hospital.
Seems he still has bacteria in his blood.
Did an echo-cardiogram to make sure the bacteria hasn't infected his heart. Still waiting on those results.

Through it all, he keeps his great sense of humor. Wouldn't dare miss any work and uses his tablet to stay in the loop of things at work, even wile in the hospital.

When I think I'm having a bad day, I think about my brother.

Sorry for the rant...just venting a little I guess.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

When I got it, it was a relatively unique thing being the 80's. Had several exploratory surgeries to find out what it might be. A woman named Dr. Love, (not joking) was the one who came up with he staph I fection it could be. They were worried about finding it because I was paralyzed from the waist down and were worried it would become permanent. Also, before being admitted to ICU I was getting temperatures that would normally do brain damage.

I got sent to ICU first night with a recorded temp of 106.3, mom swore it was 108 before going to the hospital. They got it down to 101 and gave me heavy antibiotics. Sent me home next day. 24 hrs later temperature was back to 105-106 and readmitted to ICU. That's when they decided they needed to keep me.

I remember it like it was yesterday except the first 2 nights with the temps. Mom said she thought I was dying. Took 2 weeks of in and out of surgery, tons of blood test, multiple IV's daily, and finally discovered it was a staph infection in my bone marrow. Then had the septic hip surgery and sat for a week with a tube hanging out of my hip bone.

Ultimately was in the hospital for 24 days and 4 formal surgeries. Most painful thing in the world. Crazy though as soon as the septic hip surgery was complete, I started to mend quickly and pain was cut in half almost automatically.

If your brother doesn't feel relief pretty quickly, they probably haven't got it.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

In my late 20's when I was working on cars, my thumb almost quit working. Very painful, and would pop and crack. About a month later it freed up and went back to normal. Dunno, but it may come and go. Eventually I quit working on cars due to pain in my joints. Turning things all day by hand is hard on hands. Use power tools as much as possible and no matter what, NEVER use your hand as a hammer.


----------



## RickP (Jan 31, 2018)

Try turmeric for your joint pains. Also, find a good chiropractor. It's made a big difference for me. He doesn't even ask where I'm hurting anymore. He takes a look at me and seems to go right to the spot that bothers me. Kind of freaky.


----------

